# Billing Discharge E/M with G0180 on same day.



## kberry9352 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a doc who billed a discharge E/M on the same day he also billed G0180 MD certification plan of care.  Can these be reinbursed on the same day or should the G0180 be included in the E/M?

Thanks,  Kim Wells, CPC, RCC


----------



## shirleyharris (Feb 7, 2011)

The definition of G0180 is "Physician certification for...home health services under a home health plan of care...to affirm the initial implementation of the plan of care..."  This cannot be billed until the Physician receives, reviews, and signs the Certification and Plan of Treatment from the Home Health Agency.  One of the requirements to bill this is that the Cert must be on file in the patient's record, so it would be inappropriate to bill for this before the Plan of Treatment is established.


----------



## merrimi (Apr 1, 2011)

*Same question*

The physician is provided with the care plan document to complete before the patient is released to go home, by the hospital and signs it that day. Can a Hospital Discharge and a G0180 be charged on the same date of service.

Some patients are not hospitalized when the decision for Home Health services is made a face to face encounter is required now within 30 days. The patient presents to the physician office with family members and a physicial exam is completed with multiple medical problems and a complex decision making. A Home Health Certification form has already been provided by the Home Health facility and is filled out signed and dated on the same day as the office exam.  Can a 99214 be charged on the same day as a G0180?


----------



## akissi00 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wondering the same thing, can a 99214 be billed on the same day as G0180? Anxious for a reply. THanks


----------



## jdibble (May 31, 2013)

*Any answers?*

I am searching for some answers in regards to the code G0180.  The assitant director of our Hospitalist group is looking to have the doctors bill this code.  Can someone tell me if the hospitalists would be the one to bill for this if they are recommending the patient for home health services when they are discharged.  If they can bill this, what are the requirements for documentation, billing and can they bill for other services on the same date of service (subsequent visit, or discharge summary)?

I'd appreciate as much information I can get, as well as sources.

Thanks,


----------

